# Happy Birthday ChristianTrader, jwright82



## PB Moderating Team (Jun 6, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-ChristianTrader (born 1980, Age: 32)
-jwright82 (born 1982, Age: 30)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy birthday to both of you!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday Two You.


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you two (sorry Heidi, I liked that way of saying it so much I decided to borrow it, you get full credit of course). I can't believe I turned the big '30' today.


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot happy birthday ChristianTrader!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 6, 2012)

"30" is good! It's very good!!!

(My post got doubled, but hey, there are two of you - and so, it's cool.  )


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy birthday you two!


----------



## Berean (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday both of you!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday x2!!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------

